# Arequipa se jode solita...cada dia mas y mas...



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Por el paro Arequipa pierde turistas chinos

Se esperaba la llegada de siete mil visitantes de ese país. Pérdidas se estiman en unos tres millones de dólares 

El paro en la provincia de Cailloma terminó, pero las consecuencias de esa medida de fuerza se sentirán incluso hasta el próximo año. Ayer se oficializó que unos 7.000 turistas chinos ya no visitarán ese departamento en el 2006 debido a que dos importantes agencias de viaje desistieron de incluir esa región dentro del paquete turístico que ofertan. Sí llegarán a Nasca, Cusco y Lima. Según los empresarios de turismo, los visitantes asiáticos habrían gastado por lo menos tres millones de dólares solo en su paso por la tierra del Misti. El Gobierno se compromete a atender pedidos de los pobladores de Cailloma.

Bloqueo de carreteras y paro terminaron recién ayer a las 2 p.m. El Gobierno se comprometió a construir la carretera en el 2006 


Después de las dos de la tarde de ayer, el alcalde provincial de Cailloma, Elmer Cáceres Llicra, anunció el término de la paralización que realizaban los pobladores de los 19 distritos de esa provincia desde hace diez días. Cáceres sostuvo en Lima una reunión con representantes de los ministerios de Transportes y de Agricultura, en el local de la Presidencia del Consejo de Ministros. También participaron en la reunión algunos congresistas por Arequipa y los alcaldes distritales de Cailloma. 


Según los acuerdos logrados ayer, el ministerio de Transportes y Comunicaciones, por intermedio de Pro Vías Nacional, colocará el asfaltado de la vía Patahuasi-Sibayo con una partida que será considerada en el presupuesto del 2006. 


Asimismo, Pro Vías dará mantenimiento a dicha carretera desde agosto de este año. Igualmente se realizará los estudios en la margen derecha del valle del Colca para conocer las características que tendrá la nueva carretera, que luego será licitada para su posterior construcción. Mientras tanto, el ministerio de Agricultura se comprometió a buscar inversión privada para la realización de la Segunda Etapa del proyecto Majes-Sihuas II. Una vez conocido el resultado de las conversaciones, se levantó el bloqueo que interrumpía el tránsito hacia Puno y Cusco. Además, cientos de pobladores de Cailloma empezaron el retorno a sus casas. El Centro Histórico de Arequipa recobró su tradicional tranquilidad. 


YA NO LLEGARÁN 


A pesar del levantamiento del bloqueo, las consecuencias del paro son irreversible. La más grave es que dos grandes agencias de viaje de China han dejado de vender a Arequipa en su circuito turístico. Ahora, los visitantes solo conocerán Lima, Nasca y Cusco. Esto significa que unos 7.000 turistas chinos dejarán de llegar a ese departamento y por tanto, sus habitantes dejarán de ganar unos tres millones de dólares en el 2006. El anuncio lo hizo Eddy Carpio, presidente de la Asociación de Agencias de Viajes de Turismo de Arequipa. "Prom Perú nos ha hecho llegar el informe de dos inspectores chinos que estuvieron en Arequipa viendo el mercado peruano y pertenecen a las agencias China Internacional Travels Service y City Travels Service". Como si esto fuera poco, en los diez días de paralización la población del Colca dejó de percibir unos 200 mil dólares al no haber permitido el ingreso a la zona a unos 200 turistas cada día. Las pérdidas en cuanto al Transporte interprovincial, así como en el sector comercio aún no han sido cuantificadas, pero se prevé que sean millonarias debido a que los bloqueos impidieron intercambiar productos con Puno, Cusco, Moquegua y Tacna. 


*Las cifras*

*85 millones de dólares perdió Arequipa cuando se opuso a la privatización de Egasa y Egesur. 

6.950 puestos de trabajo pudo haber generado la privatización de ambas empresas. 

60.000 arequipeños contarían actualmente con electricidad si la privatización se hubiese concretado en el año 2002. * 

Se han tenido que anular numerosas visitas al Colca

Eddy Carpio, presidente de la Asociación de Agencias de Viaje


¿A qué se debe la situación que vive el valle del Colca? 


Los hechos se inician por los recursos de Autocolca. Ayer han triunfado las modificaciones en la formación del directorio de esta entidad. Las agencias de viajes apoyamos su postura. 


¿Cuáles son las consecuencias de este reclamo? 


La pérdida de imagen nacional e internacional. Desde el inicio del conflicto se ha tenido que anular numerosas visitas al Colca. 


¿Qué pasará ahora? 


Hay una ley modificada que debe respetarse. El tiempo y los mismos pobladores del valle juzgarán a sus alcaldes. El dinero debe ser invertido en el valle del Colca para asegurar la comodidad de los turistas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Trujillo, preparate, seras la segunda ciudad del Peru muy pronto.

El Peru se polariza, el Norte se desarrolla a pasos grandes, el Sur decae, se alejan inversiones, en pueblos se linchan a pobladores...una lastima.

Otra noticia: Ripley a anunciado que NO invertira en Arequipa en los proximos años, a diferencia de Chiclayo y Trujillo.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

wow que gran texto... Si el gobierno no reaciona tampoco los arequipeños se van a quedar calladitos de alguna manera se debe llamar la atencion para que se haga cumplir lo que piden siempre y cuando sean coherentes... para muchos piensan que es una brutalidad pero la verdad solo la gente que esta pasando esos momentos les paresera necesario que se cumplan lo que dicen... bueno en fin es mi opinion...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

njpch said:


> wow que gran texto... Si el gobierno no reaciona tampoco los arequipeños se van a quedar calladitos de alguna manera se debe llamar la atencion para que se haga cumplir lo que piden siempre y cuando sean coherentes... para muchos piensan que es una brutalidad pero la verdad solo la gente que esta pasando esos momentos les paresera necesario que se cumplan lo que dicen... bueno en fin es mi opinion...


Pero el derecho de una persona acaba cuando empieza el derecho de otra persona. Por solo pensar en sus propios intereses, esta gente ha perjudicado a miles de arequipeños...inclusive a ellos mismos, pues estos turistas chinos de hecho hubieran seguido la ruta del Colca.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que pena por el sur, mientras tanto, seguimos creciendo rapidoen el norte !


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

J block es cierto que Ripley piensa invertir en trujillo osea tu crees que vallan aser un megacentro iguakl que chiclayo o solo un mall como el de arequipa....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Go north young man...

El futuro se aleja del sur...desde el 2002.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

njpch said:


> J block es cierto que Ripley piensa invertir en trujillo osea tu crees que vallan aser un megacentro iguakl que chiclayo o solo un mall como el de arequipa....


Ripley formaria parte de un Mall del grupo Megaplaza. SkyPeru sabe mas de esto...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

bueno de verdad que pena por el Sur... aunque que vien x el norte tecnicamente yo soy del norte =P pero que mal que esto solo afecte a ciudades norteñas de la costa...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Es que el gobierno nunca atiende a las necesidades de las comunidades mas alejadas, y esta es la unica forma que se hagan escuchar, en cuanto a las privatizaciones, se le hizo una promesa al pueblo, de que no se haria, por eso reaccionaron asi, eso es falta de comunicacion, nuestra poblacion es facilmente manipulable.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El pueblo es simplemente ignorante y actua como animalitos, facilmente manipulados...en fin, parece que ellos mismos no saben lo que es mejor para ellos...alguien tiene que decidir por ellos. Que triste.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

por eso, para salir adelante, lo principal es invertir en educacion, mucha de esa gente campesina no tiene ni primaria, dichosos nosotros que pudimos estudiar, pero esa gente esta olvidad por el gobierno, y no conocen otra forma de hacerse escuchar, estan en todo su derecho.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pero NO estan en todo su derecho, pues no tienen derecho de bloquear el transito en las carreteras y perjudicar a otras personas, ya sean ambulancias con enfermos graves, turistas, buses, etc. Eso NO pueden hacer.

El derecho de uno acaba cuando comienza el derecho del projimo.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

si px que pena con ellos.... mi mama era campesina ella nacio en un pueblo cercano a cajamarca llamado Contumaza pero igual fue al colegio... eza zona arequipeña deve estar muy necesitada pa no tener colegios


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

puta madre, la gente no sabe como cargar más la situación


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero que puedes hacer cuando pasan decadas y decadas y no te escuchan, lamentablemente en el pais todo funciona mal, es todo un problema social, demasiado complejo, tendrias que conocer en primer lugar como es que viven esas personas, sus necesidades, sus penurias, es lamentable que siempre suceda esto. en ecuador tambien la gente reacciono de la misma forma.
No digo que este bien, epro es que es el gobierno quien lleva estas cosas hasta las ultimas consecuencias.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Yo le pediria a la gente paciencia pero seguro que ya ni eso tienen. El Gobierno Regional viene haciendo obras viales buenas y acabo de encontrar un proyecto que uniria a Ayacucho con Arequipa. El turismo arequipe~o se recuperara porque la gente no puede dejar de visitar a la blanca.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que pena por Arequipa y en general por la zona sur... pero ellos solitos se cagan


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Qué lastima por Arequipa


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Bueno, el sur tiene problemas uniendose pero el norte tambien. En el norte, Pomalca creo, hubo tambien paro. En el centro todavia estan discutiendo los limites entre Chincha y Lurin....no vamos a decir que se cagan esas zonas por eso. Y no se hizo un thread de la opinion de los peruanos a la privatizacion de Sedapal? Ok.


----------

